# IM off to fair



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

will give updates ect when back


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

have fun! good luck at the shows!! :dance:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck, Smile big and most of all. HAVE FUN.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, good luck and have fun! Oh, the anticipation for us too, it's so fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you.......... :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Good Luck!!! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

epic fail of a show..


amelia did her usual best.. she had a pretty loppy udder but still placed second of 7 and went into champion drive after the first place took grand

second show judge was a complete idiot... enough said



kabook i got dead last in both shows out of 10.. the breeder was crying because she was so upset with it and i need to decided on what i'm doing by the 6ht


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh SDK, that sucks  I have been there before with an animal you think should place in the class, and its just such a sinking feeling when you get put down into last. 

I dont envy you at all having to make a decision about booki ...  

:hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the second judge for amelia was an idiot.. just.. totally got opposites with reasons and everything.. kabooki's breeder is an ex judge and was like.. that girl is an idiot.. and she hates nigies so i felt better about it.. 

I got pictures of mimi at her prettiest.... which right now isnt too pretty


poor kabooki... i love her , but i can't keep animals i can't show.. I think that i may be able to send her to my friends to be a milk provider where i can play with her.. otherwise.. i'll have to think of something

i really don't know if i want another doe.. which sounds stupid....i probably will get either a kid or a young yearling if i do..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry it didn't go well....  ...but that doesn't mean ...that you have bad animals ....some judges... I agree are not good ...at what they do....or only have one track minds..........Unfortunately it does depend on the judges taste..... :sigh: 
I know ...you have very nice animals SDK....don't beat up yourself up over it.....we know your animals should get 1st/grand..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well congratulations on Amelia. That is great. I am sorry about the other, but you have to remember it is the judges opinion that day. 

Now as a a judge myself it is hard when people say how stupid the judges are, because we really try our best. It is hard to be perfect and a judge will see things different then other people do because they are in the ring and they are able to touch all the animals; but if it was because she does not like Nigi's and that is all, then I do totally agree, that is not fair. I do believe that the Nigi's should NOT be in the same class as a full grown dairy (full size) goat. They are not even close to the same. They need to have a Nigi class, maybe put a Nigi in with other mini's.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nigies were by themselves... 


but kabooki has to leave.. the breeder was crying.. and she had known one of the judges for 50 years.. so.. i'm still really mad about it all


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh dont sweat it SKD. Ive had one judge place my girls 1 2 & 3 at one show and a year later the same judge leave them way back.


----------

